# Picture Request: Vinyl Strip over DOT Matrix on a GTO



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Had my windows tinted about a month ago...

The rear window looks alright until it reaches the DOT matrix.
Seems to be an issue with getting the tint to lay down flat because of the 'bumpy DOTS'. 

People have suggested sanding, painting, coloring, or using vinyl to cover the DOTS.

I'm against sanding, because I would rather not cause damage to the radio antenna... Painting and coloring, I have mixed feelings on... I'm curious about the vinyl though.

I would like to see a vinyl strip across the DOT matrix from the outside, and possibly a indoor cabin shot, looking out the rear window as well.

Thanks!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I should have a couple of pictures of mine tonight up. Just waiting for Photobucket


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

OK. I don't have a vinyl strip over the matrix but IMHO they did a good job applying my tint (11 years ago). It's not perfect and I took the outside picture showing the worst when in actuality from the outside you have to stare at it to see anything amiss. From the inside it looks pretty flawless. IMHO it's all in the installation.


----------

